# Advice for new member, COVID and such things...



## sad_old_red (Oct 10, 2021)

Dear sailnet community,

I am a New Zealander who because of COVID has been stuck in South East Asia for the last 2 years. You may be aware that New Zealand has made it extremely difficult for citizens to return.

I say stuck in South East Asia , but I guess it isn’t really all that bad. Things could certainly be worse. But they have also been difficult. For a while there, I had no place to go, and no place to stay. Which is rather stressful. So I’ve been thinking about going somewhere, and what with seems to me all the uncertainty around nowadays, lockdowns, travel restrictions, variants, quarantines, various mandates that seem to change somewhat arbitrarily, I though I might check out the possibility of just sailing away. 

To this end, just sailing away, 3 questions:

- would anyone out there have an old boat (with a keel and sails) they want to sell? In this part of the world? If you do, let me know.

- how about crew? I’ve some experience sailing. Mostly in harbour, but I’ve been around sailboats/yachts for years.

- and I thought about buying a boat somewhere else and shipping it here? When I look around there seem to be lots of un-loved 20-30 year old boats out there that I could consider, in Europe or North America, but none here. (This is not to say there isn’t a local boat building industry. There is, and it’s huge. The problem being the kind of boats they make are not really suited to crossing the deep ocean.) So does anyone know anything about moving boats around? I was thinking, perhaps wrongly, that lots of ships seem to go from Asia to USA/Europe packed full of stuff, and return almost empty. Does anyone out there know anything about this? Who I might contact? 

Ideally best time for me, in about 6 months - Sep/Oct.

Thanks for reading this far.

sad_old_red

PS – I looked around for a good place to post this, but none seemed an ideal match. So I posted it here. I’m happy to repost it somewhere else if it will help.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Where in SE Asia are you? Vietnam? 
There's loads of boats for sale in Phuket Thailand, and Langkawi, Malaysia.

Mark 😊


----------



## sad_old_red (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Where in SE Asia are you? Vietnam?
> There's loads of boats for sale in Phuket Thailand, and Langkawi, Malaysia.
> 
> Mark 😊


Mark,
Thanks for the reply. I lost my original post and only today found it again.
Yes I am in Vietnam.
About those boats in Thailand and Malaysia. Are they made of fiberglass? Yachts I mean. With sails? Vietnam has lots of boats too, but they aren't really what I am looking for.

MJL


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

sad_old_red said:


> About those boats in Thailand and Malaysia. Are they made of fiberglass? Yachts I mean. With sails? Vietnam has lots of boats too, but they aren't really what I am looking for.
> 
> MJL


Yes, fibreglass. Many cruisers leave Europe, USA with intentions to circumnavigate but by the time they get to Thailand life changes their course, or they dont like the idea of the Red Sea nor South Africa.
So theres normally a fair few boats for sale in Langkawi and Phuket 

Worth a look  


Mark


----------



## sad_old_red (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes, fibreglass. Many cruisers leave Europe, USA with intentions to circumnavigate but by the time they get to Thailand life changes their course, or they dont like the idea of the Red Sea nor South Africa.
> So theres normally a fair few boats for sale in Langkawi and Phuket
> 
> Worth a look
> ...


Yes. And I thank you. Now all I have to do is get there. 
Would there be any brokers, for sale type websites, or URL's you might know? 
Or a phone number? Or a name?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No, I don't know, I'm sorry, its been ages since I was there. I was headed up to the Gulf of Aden and Red Sea so was preoccupied LOLOL 


Mark


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are a few.




__





Sailboats for sale in Asia - YachtWorld


Find sailboats for sale in Asia. Offering the best selection of boats to choose from.




www.yachtworld.com


----------



## sad_old_red (Oct 10, 2021)

Barquito said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

FFS @Den have you read the ops post? 
He's after and old cheap boat. 

Please, everyone, please give the member credence he's not an idiot and knows the difference between a new million dollar boat and what he asks for 😳

Mark


----------



## Den (11 mo ago)

I have a childhood friend in Vietnam with a huge furniture factory. His vaccination delays were sad and stressful. He bought an old Chris Craft from Hong Kong. He had the locals restore it. He’s had thoughts about adding a sailboat. He suggests you call the Beneteau Dealer who has a handle used boats looking for love.


----------



## sad_old_red (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> FFS @Den have you read the ops post?
> He's after and old cheap boat.
> 
> Please, everyone, please give the member credence he's not an idiot and knows the difference between a new million dollar boat and what he asks for 😳
> ...


Yes, Mark.

A million is a bit rich for me. 

I could spend a little. What worries me is that I could buy a very nice new boat, or very nice old boat, and then destroy it in a few months with my stupidity, or inexperience. 

This isn't certain. I usually care for things very well.

Then also, worries about piracy. Theft. Unpredictable times and governments. I'm a New Zealander. Peter Blake in Brazil for instance. 

When you start to consider the matter, you get a feel for why big expensive boats tend to huddle together for safety.

sad_old_red


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

Yachtworld.com is the defacto boat search website. Sounds like you may be singlehanding. I recommend a good quality boat in the 35' range, plus or minus. If you get to a boat place like Phuket you will have no problem getting a few lessons to give you familiarity with your new boat. Depending on your boat knowledge, highly recommend getting a pre purchase inspection. Also, tons of knowledge on the internet if you look (and can filter out the bad stuff). Best of luck on your search. Keep us posted. Tons of help on this forum.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

While you are sorting out how to find A boat spend some research on how to find THE boat. This hook has a good chapter on what to look for that applies to the kind of sailing you may be doing. 









Singlehanded Sailing: The Experiences and Techniques of the Lone Voyagers: Henderson, Richard: 9780070281646: Amazon.com: Books


Singlehanded Sailing: The Experiences and Techniques of the Lone Voyagers [Henderson, Richard] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Singlehanded Sailing: The Experiences and Techniques of the Lone Voyagers



www.amazon.com





Old boats die slower than old sailors. So there are always some around looking for new owners.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

There is a stunning '92 Contest 43 in Malaysia. Contest makes boats for offshore cruising... strong and comfortable. I cruised a 36s for 5 years and it was a pleasure. Obviously I am partial. But do your research... this are fabulous boats.





__





1992 Contest Conyplex Sloop for sale - YachtWorld


Find more information and images about the boat and contact the seller or search more boats for sale on YachtWorld.




www.yachtworld.com


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

A good thing about that Contest 42 in Langkawi is its being lived on now so would be full of cruiser junk, spares, tools Etc. That can be worth a lot of money.


----------

